# new to fly fishing



## snapper388 (Jul 2, 2012)

thought I would try my luck at fly fishing and purchased a fly rod kit, I want to do some bass fishing but mostly brim fishing and need advise on what flies or popping bugs to buy . any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Try poppers in hook sizes 6-10 and maybe put a subsurface pattern as a trailer off the hook bend of the popper. Soft Hackle will work. Bream eat pretty readily and pretty much any pattern they can get in their mouth, have fun!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Look up the "greentrout flyfishing shop" and order some of their size 12 poppers. A KILLER on both brim and bass!


----------

